# ideal weight



## gibsondozer (Sep 30, 2008)

hi im new here and i want to know if my pitbull's body weight is right..
gibson juz turned 6 months yesterday and he is weghing 57lbs... is that ideal? thanks


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Is he bully or APBT? Either way he's gonna be on the large side. At six months he's getting ready to touch standard weight. The standard for APBT males is up to 60lbs. My fav bitch is cut and 50lbs, I can't see the fat but I know it's there cause she gets as low as 43 and that's ideal for her. So, can we see some pics? If you have a bully boy or and "XL pit"(LOL) he just might be on track, if you American Pit Bull Terrier you can expect him to be well over target weight....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There's ideal weight for the dog, and then ideal weight for the breed. For the breed, your puppy is already 4 lbs heavier than my yearling male. But for the dog, if you can see a hint of rib but not a bunch of other bones, he's probably fine.


----------



## gibsondozer (Sep 30, 2008)

he's APBT.. i'll post in the albums his pictures...
juz check it out...


tnx ... btw i'm from the philippines... the home of manny "pacman" pacquiao.. lolz


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

he sound like a big dog he is bigger then my 20month pup...I also have one that is 6months and is 30 lbs


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

not to be argumentive, but how can anyone know the ideal weight his/her dog?
weight is a single part of the formula that includes height, length, and structure.
doesnt matter if his dog is gamebred, bully, XXL, or show... the dogs overall size will dictate what its ideal weight is. a dog that is 20" tall is going to have a differnt ideal weight than a dog is that is 16". you know?
His/her question wasnt what is the ideal weight for the breed, he is asking about his dog specifically... 

The easiest way to know if your dog is an ideal weight is to have the last ribs of the ribcage visible, and the others easily felt by touch. dogs internalize fat so a dog can have ashredded rear and muscular shoulders and still be overweight, its inside the ribcage and around the organs first, so thats how you can tell if the dog is overweight.

Post a picture that might help.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

well he/she did ask "i want to know if my *pitbull's* body weight is right.." I would say for a pitbull the weight suggests that it is not purely pitbull...although it maybe correct for your dog...


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

i hear you but you cant look at weight alone to determine a dogs purity.
gamebred dogs have a great deal of variance in weight. chain weight can be anywhere from 40-50 pounds to as high as 75+ in a few Coldy bred dogs and they are all pure. 

then you have bully dogs that can be from 40-50 pounds dogs like Gucchiano are called pocket pits, but then you have the other sid eof the spectrum like Ghangis Kon Payday who is about 130 pounds.

I wouldnt look at weight alone to catagorize a dog, a dog that has really heavy bone and a more massive frame could be 90 pounds and be stredded lean, but that same weight on a lanky long dog would make them obese. you ahve to look at the actual dog not the weight is all i am saying.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh, I simply asked if the dog was APBT or Bully, thus didn't try to determine breed by weight, rather it was weight by breed. And there is still a standard. To answer your question, My big girl is not ideal but she is with in the standard. Rather than throw in some quips and witty comments you should be helping a nooB out. 
Simplified, the dog is gonna be a bit larger than the standard, but it doesn't really matter if you're not showing the dog in the ring.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

asking for a picture for an honest opinion is me helping him out.

he isnt asking about the breed in general, he is asking about his dog.

How i am going to tell you if your dog is at an appropriate weight by comparing it to a standard (that it may or may not meet) or by comparing it to the weight of my dog (which it may or may not be the same size as). You cant.

thats not answering the question that is being asked. if you want to know if the dog is at a healthy weight Bahamutt hit it spot on with this"But for the dog, if you can see a hint of rib but not a bunch of other bones, he's probably fine. "

I would like to see the dog and was clarifyig that just because his dog weighs more than anyone elses at that ages doesnt make the dog fat or not ideal.
thats all.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't see in any of the above posts where anyone is saying the OP has an APBT or AmBully and for all practical purposes comparing a dog to the standard is just that...a comparison. A pic would be helpful to get a general idea if a dog is at one end of the spectrum or the other.

For comparison's sake...my boy was ~49#s at 6 months. He is on the taller side now at 13 months...22" at the withers and 69.7#s. Hope that helps. PICS are always welcome ;-)

Diesel @ 6 months...you can see a hint of ribs while he is moving:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

gibsondozer said:


> he is weghing 57lbs... is that ideal? thanks


If you can see at least 2 ribs, yes.

If you can't see any ribs, then no he's not the ideal weight.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

There are pictures in OP's picture album!


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

looks like a XL dog to me. even still he is a little heavy, i dont really mind a little extra weight on a puppy, but i would probably shave a him down some to save his joints from extra stress.
incidentally i didnt know about user albums until just now... sweet. i am going to load some pics, lol.


----------



## gibsondozer (Sep 30, 2008)

tnx everyone....
do you think putting weights on him is ok??


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you mean as in weight pull or a weighted collar?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Weight is relative to bone structure.
If you can see the last couple ribs or at least feel them easily when you run your hand over them and the bones in his chest are not poking out then I say he is good.

I have not seen the OP's pictures but ..No do not put weights on the dog until he is a bit older. At least the is my opinion.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Definately a little too fat for my yard.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

gibsondozer said:


> tnx everyone....
> do you think putting weights on him is ok??


NO...ABSOLUTELY NOT!

Dude, he is still a young pup in the growth stages...


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Whatever you do do not do that, your dog is WAY too young for any form of resistance work. monitor his food, and take him on walks and play with him. fetch, tug, stuff like that. anything more than that can stress his joints and cause you some serious issues later in life. i wouldnt do any type of weighted work until after a year or so. i see people start younger but you have a larger dog that is going to mature slower so you will want to give him more time.


----------

